# Looking for mail order large floating cichlid pellets



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All

I am no longer able to locally source large floating pellets for my oscar tank. Can anyone suggest an online source for such pellets. I am looking for large packages. Amazon doesn't carry anything but smaller packages.

Thanks David


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

try angelfins .... h**ps://angelfins.ca/


----------

